
Nokia's new Asha phones look gorgeous - rounak
http://unleashthephones.com/2013/05/09/nokia-asha-501-announced-brings-n9-like-swipe-ui-hands-on/
======
mowfask
So Nokia finally built the feature-phone of the smartphone-era: cheap, long
battery life, good durability (probably) and incredibly ugly.

~~~
koralatov
It might not be astoundingly pretty, but ``incredibly ugly'' seems a bit of a
stretch.

~~~
mowfask
Low screen/front-size ratio, big fonts to compensate low resolution, flat UI
and "clever" menu layout to compensate low contrast. Consumer expectations are
high these days...

~~~
koralatov
...for high-end phones.

For a $99 `feature phone' expectations are commensurately lower; I don't think
anyone would buy this phone expecting something that's equivalent to an iPhone
5 or a Galaxy S4. They'll buy it because it's cheap, cute, does everything
they want, and it has great battery-life.

------
claudius
Considering that one can buy three to five of these for the price of one N9,
they’re really impressive.

Now I just have to wait for someone to steal the fast-lane idea and implement
it for Harmattan :-)

------
jaseemabid
When did hackernews become a place for advertisements?

~~~
nvr219
about five years ago

------
feniv
The form factor is very... "unique".

------
rorrr2
Looks pretty ugly

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_3d8xzeNoJY)

------
yoster
The front looks like the original iPhone.

~~~
JLehtinen
You could say that, but Nokia had very similar designs (albeit with a couple
more buttons at the bottom and a hidden keyboard) before iPhone. When iPhone4
came out I remember thinking how familiar some of the details looked.

------
danielsamuels
I'm assuming the title of this submission is sarcasm?

